# Uds



## Lois Hall (Sep 21, 2010)

Help! we are billing G0430QW for 6-8 units medicare(cahaba) is denying these claims but they do not have an ncci policy for the corrections. Should we be using G0431QW w/ units instead?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 21, 2010)

You have to bill with only quantity one for G0430 QW Medicare can not afford to pay 100 plus dollars every time a doctor orders a drug test, so they had to change the reimbursement to reflect what they consider to fit in their budget. G0431 is for doing a single drug class like if you are just testing for opiotes .


----------



## Lois Hall (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank You!


----------

